# Bellevue man to pay $27,851



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Bellevue man to pay $27,851 restitution for poached world class buck

Findlay, OH - A Huron County man was found guilty of the illegal harvest of a deer that was taken in November of 2010. Arlie Risner, 58, of Bellevue pled no contest and was found guilty in the Norwalk Municipal Court, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

Following a tip from a concerned hunter, Huron Wildlife Officer Josh Zientek and Wildlife Investigator Jeff Collingwood investigated the incident and followed the case to its conclusion. Risner had poached the massive deer from a property that he did not have permission to hunt on. The deer scored an incredible 228 6/8.

Risner plead no contest in the Norwalk Municipal Court and was found guilty of hunting without permission. He was fined $200.00 and had his hunting rights suspended for one year. Ohio is a member of the Wildlife Violators Compact with 36 other states. This means that he can not hunt in any of the 36 states in the compact.

The Division of Wildlife is imposing restitution for the deer in the amount of $27,851.33. This is in accordance with Ohios revised restitution law for the illegal taking of wild animals. The law went into effect March 2008 and allows the Ohio Division of Wildlife to seek an increased recovery value on all illegally harvested wildlife.

To report a hunting violation, contact the ODNR Division of Wildlife Turn-In-A-Poacher (TIP) hotline, 1-800-POACHER (1.800.762.2437). Callers may remain anonymous. Citizens who provide accurate information that result in a criminal wildlife conviction of the guilty party may be eligible for a monetary reward once the case is settled in court.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I want to see pictures of this deer and more on where it was taken.....

And it seems a little rediculous he only lost his license for 1 year. Hopefully he gets stuck paying the entire fine.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Andrew, Same thing I was thinking....that makes me sick he only lost his license for a year.....it should of been a minimum of 10 years or for life....I do want to see photos if this deer and from where it was taken....a 220 class buck anywhere around Bellevue is outrageous.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...oacher-notches-record-fine-taking-trophy-buck

go to that site.....has a picture of the dnr officer holding the rack.....also says he killed the buck on CSX property. Crazy


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

No Scum Frog the article says he shot it on property of his relative&#8217;s that he had permission to hunt and the buck died on CSX property after crossing a line fence. We all know a deer can travel a ways after an archery shot. It said the officer found evidence that he killed it on CSX property, what the gut pile? We were not there, we did not see it. He might of asked where he arrowed the deer. Yes he needed premission to be on the property to track & recover the deer, who with the RR do you contact for that? Unless it was a train yard then I guss you could go to the office.
"Homeland Security rules prohibit any form of trespass on railroad lands and are strictly enforced by railroad security and wildlife officers."
Does this mean I can not walk the RR tracks behind my house?
And those tracks, I can hunt in the woods approx. 150yds from them and for turkey season I was on a bank off the tracks about 15yds. facing away from them looking into a field. Was that wrong?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

The guy being fined stated he shot it off of csx property....hes getting fined for being accused of shooting it on csx property which is why i stated it so since no one knew where the buck was sopposevly taken.

Also he is claiming he shot it 150 yards away from csk property and I am sure the officers did their research and tried back tracking the deer's blood trail and/or prints to prove evidence in his case. 

Dude shot it on csx property without a doubt. Rules are rules and the law is the law. Cant obide by them then dont hunt.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Header said:


> "Homeland Security rules prohibit any form of trespass on railroad lands and are strictly enforced by railroad security and wildlife officers."
> Does this mean I can not walk the RR tracks behind my house?
> And those tracks, I can hunt in the woods approx. 150yds from them and for turkey season I was on a bank off the tracks about 15yds. facing away from them looking into a field. Was that wrong?


Sounds like you are guilty! I'm not sure what the "right of way" for railroad tracks are and what happens if they run right through your property but their are some Homeland Security laws that are questionable IMO. They have a tough job and its easier to make a "blanket" law that have a bunch of except for's in it.


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Ok scum frog, for real, no disrespect but have you ever shot a deer and watch it run off to another property and just stood there in discuss wondering if you will ever retreive it? Not to mention a WORLD CLASS BUCK! If you wasnt there , well then you can't know what really happened. Trust me i'm not sayin hes innocent at all, i'm sure he just probably wanted his deer but went the wrong way about getting it. If he did shoot on the land with no permission, well he diserves what he gets!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ErieAngler said:


> I want to see pictures of this deer and more on where it was taken.....
> 
> And it seems a little rediculous he *only lost his license for 1 year*. Hopefully he gets stuck paying the entire fine.


Um, HELLO! I think you forgot about a big part of his punishment. $27k is nothing to sneeze at.


----------

